# Monocentropus lambertoni



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Most of us would love a _Monocentropus balfouri, _but I'v just seen these on thespidershop. So I googled them, as 've never heard of them. Now I want a _Monocentropus lambertoni_.....if I had a spare £239! Alternatively I can try and get my own down in madagascar.











om nom nom :mf_dribble:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*spider*

The balfori looks great but that does nothing for me, pretty bland tbh.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh yes 239 quid for a brown spider now thats a bargin!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I could never pay that much for a spider. But I still think this is a stunning species.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Now, if it could cook and do the washing up, I might be interested.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I noticed that on TSS about a month ago, its nothing special to look at but I guess its SUPER endangered hence the price, certainly not my cup of tea though.....


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the reason most people would want one is to then sell them on for the stupid prices people pay for them. 

They do absolutely nothing for me at all.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

GRB said:


> I think the reason most people would want one is to then sell them on for the stupid prices people pay for them.
> 
> They do absolutely nothing for me at all.


I'v seen much worse brown spiders imo, but I agree it smells of the old golden pyramid all over again (which is the driving force behind a lot of exotic sales).


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

I prefer the balfouri, I must say, prettier colouration. Lambertonis are not ugly by any means, but I don't find them covetable!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> I noticed that on TSS about a month ago, its nothing special to look at but I guess its SUPER endangered hence the price, certainly not my cup of tea though.....


super endangered?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> super endangered?


That will never happen there not blue :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> That will never happen there not blue :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes......

SUPER ENDANGERED!!!

Thats what I said, unless you live at Madagascar, and even then you'd have to be more lucky than that of finding a £50 million "lost" lottery ticket on the said island......

Probably more nearing the Extinction list more than the P.Smithi and P.Metallica....

...... or an England World Cup Title

Do some reading....


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

These are certainly lovely Jamie, glad ive purchased my pair.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Graz said:


> These are certainly lovely Jamie, glad ive purchased my pair.



Good for you Jamie!!!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yes......
> 
> SUPER ENDANGERED!!!
> 
> ...


I would love to do some reading. Got any references to all this?


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought the lambertons was just rarely seen and never imported not super endangered, It would be like buying an expensive painting not because you like it but just because it was expensive, its not a beautiful spider and if it were really endangered i would want one even less if they are being taken from the wild as that would surely make things worse for the little bugger =[


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

liz200898 said:


> I thought the lambertons was just rarely seen and never imported not super endangered, It would be like buying an expensive painting not because you like it but just because it was expensive, its not a beautiful spider and if it were really endangered i would want one even less if they are being taken from the wild as that would surely make things worse for the little bugger =[


Ah some sense in a sea that lacks...common sense.

I like them so far as I like every spider, but I would not spend any vast some of money on them. I'd rather see them go to specialists and conservationists rather than hobbyists.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

GRB said:


> Ah some sense in a sea that lacks...common sense.
> 
> I like them so far as I like every spider, but I would not spend any vast some of money on them. I'd rather see them go to specialists and conservationists rather than hobbyists.


I couldn't agree more if they are suposed to be an endangerd species we need to leave them alone, but i still wouldn't even pay through the nose if it was captive bred.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I've heard that there are more of these in the hobby than reported. Anyway, I'd personally not spend that much on a specemin unless I knew I had access to specemins of the opposite sex, whether it be via purchase, or a breeding loan.

I'd certainly be interested in putting money into a breeding programme, but I'd likely not buy one as another specimen to add to the collection. I'd rather have a couple of balfouri for the same price.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Bit of a grave dig.. but I see that Predator or Prey has them for £75... a much more reasonable price imo.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> Bit of a grave dig.. but I see that Predator or Prey has them for £75... a much more reasonable price imo.


But its still a lot of money. Unless you are going to do breeding reports etc on them what is the point except to show off omg i have this super rare spider. For all we know in a few years the market will be flooded as people realise their unidentified spider is actually one of these.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Why do so many people go along with looks? So what if it don't look great! They could have great personalities.

Why did I get 3 M.balfouri slings? Not for the looks, but to try some new tarantulas which 99% of people don't bother buying because they are too pricey! But now I don't regret buying them at all and would say they are worth every bit of money as they have a great character and attitude. For instance one of my slings dances when he/she gets hold of a cricket.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

selina20 said:


> But its still a lot of money. Unless *you are going to do breeding reports etc* on them what is the point except to show off omg i have this super rare spider. For all we know in a few years the market will be flooded as people realise their unidentified spider is actually one of these.


This is what I would do, if I were purchasing one :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> This is what I would do, if I were purchasing one :2thumb:


Well go for it then. Im all up for people to put a lot of effort into the hobby.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

They are a strange one.. I cant get a pic that does them real justice! 

The price tag is high I do admit but only reflects the price/difficulty/risk bringing them here.

There are a fair few in the UK hobby now but the most of these are females..... I only know a couple of peeps with males (hopefully slings will be about next year tho)

I know I will be making a massive effort to get some CB slings into the market

Peace,

Gar


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got to say the one Gar had at the BTS was much better looking than the pics you see . Not sure I'd buy one if I had the money but they're better in the flesh .


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i found some for £36


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lukethegecko said:


> i found some for £36


Where from??? Are they the real deal?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

www.bugzuk.com/arachnids.php?page=18

its a good source, so i think it would be the real thing...


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

He took some to BTS as well cos I was shocked at how cheap they were.


----------



## Somatic (Feb 13, 2010)

We used to have two at the zoo i work at.
Got them free off a breeder who does regular field trips and brings back wild caught Arachnid species from Madagascar, in my opinion the *Balfouri *are much more desirable and much more active, but each to their own.

:2thumb:


----------

